# Yates American Table saw



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

OK, looking through craigslist and found a listing for a yates american g-89 table saw that looks to be in incredible condition. From what I've seen looking arround the price seems really good too, but I know nothing about Yates american. Anybody out there that can educate me??

If you are interested, the listing is here--> http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/tls/993708322.html

Thanks
Dan F
Oklahoma City


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yates is a quality old American manufacturer. I'm sure the saw is built like a tank, and $1,295 is worth it IF you really want that much power. I would ask myself these questions:

1) Am I prepared to provide 220V 3-phase power for this beast (or do the conversion)?
2) If this thing takes 12" to 18" blades, what is my max depth of cut with a 12" mounted? (blades larger than that are not real common)
3) Are the slots standard size? Will I be able to use modern accessories?
4) Would I rather just put my $1,295 into a brand-new, good quality machine?

In the end, I think it depends on whether or not you are an old tool buff. It's kind of like being an old car buff… lots of fun if you enjoy fixing them up and keeping them running, but your average Joe looking for a good ride is probably not going to be best served by picking up a '55 Chevy just because it's sturdy.


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

While I love old tools that thing is a beast of one. If you where looking for a Uni or something and stumbled into that you probably just want to wait on the Uni.

A 12+" 5HP 3 Phase machine is a different class of machine meant for long hard all day use in an industrial setting.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sometimes those old machines have been used really hard. Since
parts are very costly to get you do need to check it over
very carefully. It looks like a very nice machine, though.
Sometimes they come out of schools and are very lightly
used. Try to find out the history of the machine.

Having such a saw might give you pride but unless you do
very heavy work it's performance won't be all that different
from any decent cabinet saw. I like these old machine myself
so I'd lean towards it, though I'm not sure the price is that
great a deal.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

It looks like a beautiful machine, but, it's 3 phase, a single phase, 5 hp motor would be atleast $600 plus the cost of a licensed electrician. Then the issue of blades, I would not use a thin kerf blade in it, too much flex in that large of a blade, you'd be better off with a full kerf blade, and those could get expensive also, and I don't even want to guess what a dado blade set would cost, if you can even find one. I guess if your rich and want a toy, that would be a nice toy. Probably a little overkill for the majority of us though, it's an industrial machine.


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

Yates american is still in business in beloit, wi. They now make machines that cut wood down to the standard lumber sizes like 2×4. I have heard good things about their older stuff. That siad the price looks a little high to me.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

its a monster.. but if oyu want power.. you got it.

These old saws were made to be heirlooms.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've got a Fay-Egan 5 HP 3 Phase with a 16" blade. I've picked up all my blades at a used equipment dealers and I've paid about $20-30 per blade. On my saw the motor arbor is the blade shaft so it is impossble to replace the motor. My saw weighs about 1 ton or so. It's 3/8" plate steel on the sides. It didn't come with a miter or a fence. I've added an Incra TSIII to the table saw on the right and a sliding table on the left, and I love it.

I paid $1000 about 5 years ago. The dado blade I had made by Ridge Carbide It's a 12" blade. My 16" blades allow me to cut almost 4" thick wood. But because the motor arbor is the blade shaft I cannot get the shaft close to the table surface.


----------



## dan_fash (Jan 7, 2009)

Great information. I know its way too much saw for me ($$ and size) now that you have filled me in, but I really have begun to have an affinity to old tools. I haven't really purchased any older tools except planes, I'm worried if I do, I won't be able to stop


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, nawwwww stopin is easy, LMAO. Welcome to Toolaholics anonamous. My name is Chuck, damn glad to meet ya.


----------

